# Food Network Star



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

The title changed for tonight's episode. Check your To Do list to make sure it is picking it up.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

[email protected]#!$# Thanks for the heads up. That's crazy.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Arrgh! Why!?

Manually set for the midnight re-airing. Thanks!


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

I HATE when they do that!! And what was the point, except to screw up our season passes?? Thanks very much for the heads-up -- I missed last night's recording but luckily they repeat several more times.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Missed until the repeat here as well. Oddly enough, my Windows 7 Media PC got it recorded without issue, but the TiVo missed because of the name change.

At least it recorded from the manual record selection for the later airing, but agreed with all of the above about the stupidity of the last minute name change


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

How asanine. I saw that it didn't record, and I even checked my recording history and to-do list just in case it had been a weird glitch. I didn't see anything for this week, so I concluded there wasn't a new episode aired for some reason. 

How freaking annoying to find out the problem was a name change that served no purpose. Thanks for explaining what happened! Luckily there are lots of repeats I can record.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I came home about 11PM and noticed it didn't record. I got further confused when I looked in my history and it said something about it being deleted from the guide. I did get the later showing but until I saw this thread, I had been thinking something was going wrong with my S2.

Thanks!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

What a freak show, eh? I didn't even realize that I was missing this episode until yesterday (Monday). The odd part was that when I checked in the 'to do' list history it gave the reason for not recording it noting that I had already recorded that episode in the last 48 hours (or something like that). Tivo lied. 

Glad it's re-airing tomorrow (Wed) night. Stop doing that, Food Network.  And, in the middle of the season? gadzooks.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Yeah wife was unhappy that evening but we caught the midnight showing. ToDo list history reported it had been removed from the Guide. So what did they change the name to?

Scott


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Scott - Just for that one episode it was changed to Food Network Star: Guy Fieri - or something like that about Guy after the colon. 

The odd thing was that it changed back AFTER Sunday so my SP picked up one of the additional airings after I manually chose another one. Really weird. All seems normal again, last time I checked.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks, I was just curious what they changed it to.

Scott


----------

